# Penzeys Mail-order



## justplainbill

I've been buying spices, herbs cocoa, etc. from Penzeys for probably over a decade and have been consistently satisfied with their merchandise. 

However I'm concerned that their increasing emphasis on value-added merchandise and interest in opening additional retail outlets may adversely impact the quality of their mail-order offerings.

Since it's about time for me to refill my stock of some of Penzeys wonderful ingredients, I'm wondering if any DC forum members have had any recent experiences with Penzeys that they'd care to share?


----------



## jet

I have only been a customer for a couple of years but I haven't seen any drop in quality.  My most recent order was last month.


----------



## Uncle Bob

No problems with their product...I'm not a fan of blends generally, so I don't buy those.


----------



## justplainbill

Uncle Bob said:


> No problems with their product...I'm not a fan of blends generally, so I don't buy those.


 
I'm not a fan of their blends either.  But the nice thing about their blends is that they tell you what's in them so you can make your own if you have a pantry that is well stocked with their basic ingredients


----------



## Uncle Bob

justplainbill said:


> I'm not a fan of their blends either. But the nice thing about their blends is that they tell you what's in them so you can make your own if you have a pantry that is well stocked with their basic ingredients


 
That's my point, and it's not just their blends that I'm not a fan of, it's anybody's.


----------



## GB

I have been ordering online as well as shopping at one of their brick and mortar stores for a while now. I have nothing, but good thin gs to say about them.


----------



## Andy M.

The seasoning blends are a way form Penzeys to differentiate themselves from other purveyors.  That's how they get you to shop with them instead of the competition, and to stay with them.

I use their stuff all the time and it's still top quality.  I shop at a brick and mortar store near me and have used mail order in the past.  No problems either way.


----------



## pacanis

Can I ask what the big difference using Penzey's spices is?
It's been mentioned to me a few times that I start buying from them, but why? Are the flavors more robust, will I use less (which might throw me off at first), will their garlic powder (for instance) taste entirely different than a bottle of McCormicks garlic powder? I'm in need of some more peppercorns and have been meaning to start a thread asking for advice in this.

Sorry if I'm hijacking this thread, but at least it's not totally off topic....


----------



## GB

The quality is much better from Penzys then from your typical supermarket. The flavors are much better. the prices are also usually cheaper than your supermarket spices as well.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a matter of quality.  Top spice houses use the best raw materials, while the discount houses use lower quality raw materials.  

Try penzeys tellicherry peppercorns.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## GB

Andy M. said:


> Try penzeys tellicherry peppercorns.  You won't be disappointed.


I think peppercorns is one of the best tests to see the difference. With grocery store peppercorns you get some heat. With Pensys peppercorns you actually get the pepper flavor plus the heat. Even just smelling the peppercorns will show you an amazing difference.

I like Penzys Extra Bold peppercorns myself.


----------



## Andy M.

GB is right on.  Put some good peppercorns into your peppermill and grind.  The aromas are surprising.  I never use pre-ground pepper anymore.  It has no taste in comparison.


----------



## PytnPlace

I've been ordering Penzey's regularly for about a dozen years.  I place 2 - 3 orders per year.  They're quality is far superior then the grocery store spices IMO.  Prices are more reasonable, although I've noticed that Penzey's prices are getting up there.  They just had a sizable price increase.


----------



## GotGarlic

The new Cook's Illustrated magazine (Nov.-Dec. 2008) has the results of a peppercorn tasting, and Penzey's was one of the top, if not the top (can't remember right now) finisher for flavor. The difference is that the peppercorns are allowed to ripen longer on the vine, so, like fresh garden tomatoes, they have more flavor.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the input. Cheaper is always good, so is more flavor because I'll equate that to not using as much... cheaper yet. 
I think I'll see what I'm running low on, besides peppercorns, and get an order placed with them.


----------



## GB

I do not know how close or far this is for you pacanis, but they have a store in PA.

Philadelphia, PA

8528 Germantown Ave
(215) 247-0770

Mon.-Sat.: 10:00AM - 6:00PM
Sun.: 11:00AM - 5:00PM 

The great thing about the store is you can go and stick your nose in the spices and spell the difference right away.


----------



## Yakuta

I have heard rave reviews on this site about Penzey's but have never ordered anything from them yet.  The prices seem quite a bit high.  

I still recommend going to local ethnic stores to buy spices.  I buy mine at Hispanic stores and also Indian stores.  The spices are great quality and at a steal of a price.  

I only buy whole spices (the only exception is turmeric).  Even chili powder I grind my own.  I have close to two dozen (if not more) whole spices in my pantry and I just dry roast them quickly for a minute in the microwave to release the oils and then it goes in my coffee grinder and into the dish I am making.  It could not be easier and the spices stay fresh for ever. 

Check out your local stores if you have one where you live.  For those who live in Chicago suburbs, check out Vali produce, they have whole spices at super affordable rates.


----------



## pacanis

Welllll, it's in the same state anyway, GB  
I'm over by Erie. And for all I know we might have one, but I'd just as soon mail order anyway. Thanks though.


----------



## justplainbill

pacanis said:


> Can I ask what the big difference using Penzey's spices is?
> It's been mentioned to me a few times that I start buying from them, but why? Are the flavors more robust, will I use less (which might throw me off at first), will their garlic powder (for instance) taste entirely different than a bottle of McCormicks garlic powder? I'm in need of some more peppercorns and have been meaning to start a thread asking for advice in this.
> 
> Sorry if I'm hijacking this thread, but at least it's not totally off topic....


 You may well use more or at aleast use their stuff more frequently because it tastes soo good.


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> I use their stuff all the time and it's still top quality. I shop at a brick and mortar store near me and have used mail order in the past. No problems either way.


 
Me too. I was just there and forgot something so I lazily ordered it online. They often include a little bottle of something for free when you do mail order.

There prices generally even out to _below_ the supermarket for me.  And the quality is unbeatable.


----------



## pacanis

justplainbill said:


> You may well use more or at aleast use their stuff more frequently because it tastes soo good.


 
Interesting point!


----------



## justplainbill

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the input. Cheaper is always good, so is more flavor because I'll equate that to not using as much... cheaper yet.
> I think I'll see what I'm running low on, besides peppercorns, and get an order placed with them.


 
 Depending on your palate you may find some of Penzys cheaper varieties more pleasant than the more expensive ones.  For example we prefer their cheaper cinnamon to the more expensive one.


----------



## justplainbill

Yakuta said:


> I have heard rave reviews on this site about Penzey's but have never ordered anything from them yet. The prices seem quite a bit high.
> 
> I still recommend going to local ethnic stores to buy spices. I buy mine at Hispanic stores and also Indian stores. The spices are great quality and at a steal of a price.
> 
> I only buy whole spices (the only exception is turmeric). Even chili powder I grind my own. I have close to two dozen (if not more) whole spices in my pantry and I just dry roast them quickly for a minute in the microwave to release the oils and then it goes in my coffee grinder and into the dish I am making. It could not be easier and the spices stay fresh for ever.
> 
> Check out your local stores if you have one where you live. For those who live in Chicago suburbs, check out Vali produce, they have whole spices at super affordable rates.


 

Penzey has very good paprika at a reasonable price.  Many of us who live in the boonies do not have the luxury of patronizing ethnic shops.  Furthermore, with the advent of concerns over materials like melamine, QC is becoming a more prominent issue.  With the decline in the dollar it's not surprising that Penzeys prices have gone up.


----------



## marigeorge

I have been using Penzey's for years and have never been disappointed in either quality or price. One of my favorites is the Vietnamese cinnamon, it is exceptional.


----------



## JillBurgh

We have a Penzey's a stone's throw away from our house here in Pittsburgh. The hours are terrible, though so it's hard for me to get there. I'm not normally a fan of blends either, but they have a seaoned salt that I am obsessed with. IT is called "Fox Point" and it's so good that I keep in in my purse for when we are eating out. It is also great in recipes like quiche and for marinades and salad dressings. I love it on a good hoagie, too!

Ingredients:
salt, shallots, chives, garlic, onion and green peppercorns


----------



## Andy M.

justplainbill said:


> Penzey has very good paprika at a reasonable price. Many of us who live in the boonies do not have the luxury of patronizing ethnic shops. Furthermore, with the advent of concerns over materials like melamine, QC is becoming a more prominent issue. With the decline in the dollar it's not surprising that Penzeys prices have gone up.


 

Try their Smoked Sweet Paprika.


----------



## pacanis

Paprika, good. So far I have some kosher salt in my shopping cart, because I used up the last of my Morton's in my new salt cellar yesterday, and the tellicherry peppercorns. I've been meaning to try this smoked paprika I hear and read so much about. I'm glad it was mentioned. I bet it's great on sunny-side-up eggs. And other things  ;^)


----------



## GB

The Smoked Spanish Paprika is my favorite spice from them.

The onion and garlic powder is stuff I go through a lot of too.


----------



## Andy M.

I use their onion powder and toasted onion flakes when I make onion bagels.


----------



## justplainbill

Their black sesame seeds add a nice nutty flavor to the topping on my home baked Italian bread.


----------



## jennyema

In particular, I go through a lot of Florida seasoned pepper, Adobo, and their chili powder.

As well as garlic, onion, thyme, peppercorns, mexican oregano and bay leaves.


----------



## pacanis

I use a lot of onion powder when I do ribs, I'll throw that in the cart, too. And try their garlic, but I see it is granules and not powder...

so where do y'all keep your spices? I see a lot of them come in a bag. Do you need to pinch them out each time or put them in an old shaker?


----------



## Andy M.

You have a couple of choices.  Buy a bottle of a spice and if you like it, buy a larger quantity in a bag and refill the bottle.  OR Buy empty bottles and fill them from the bags.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I use 1/2 pint, pint, and qt. mason jars...


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> You have a couple of choices. Buy a bottle of a spice and if you like it, buy a larger quantity in a bag and refill the bottle. OR Buy empty bottles and fill them from the bags.


 
Bottle? That must be the "jar" choice I see. About twice the $ amount and half the amount of spice. I take it the jar has the usual shaker top?
I suppose I could call them, too...


----------



## pacanis

Uncle Bob said:


> I use 1/2 pint, pint, and qt. mason jars...


 
Yeah, but aside from salt, I'm a shaker, not a pincher


----------



## jennyema

pacanis said:


> I use a lot of onion powder when I do ribs, I'll throw that in the cart, too. And try their garlic, but I see it is granules and not powder...
> 
> so where do y'all keep your spices? I see a lot of them come in a bag. Do you need to pinch them out each time or put them in an old shaker?


 

They sell garlic powder. Believe me. I always have a bag of it on hand.
Spices at Penzeys Spices Garlic

I keep some in the bag, but mostly I transfer to bottles .


----------



## pacanis

Thanks jennyema. The word _granulated_ threw me off. When I see granulated I think of something similar to sugar.


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:


> Yeah, but aside from salt, I'm a shaker, not a pincher


 
They sell small jars 4 (oz fl) with a shaker top!

Have Fun!


----------



## pacanis

Well, looks like I'll need to downsize my order to get the jars with the shaker lids. Thanks UB.


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:


> Well, looks like I'll need to downsize my order to get the jars with the shaker lids. Thanks UB.


 
You can still buy larger quanities that come in a Zip Lock type bag.
Fill your shaker jar...zip the bag back up...store in another zip lock...and stuff it in an old mayonnaise jar Just keep it air tight! You can refill as needed.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Re: Penzey's blends, some of them are quite good.  I particularly enjoy their "Hot Curry Powder" & their "Vindaloo" blend.  Very spicy, flavorful & absolutely perfect when I'm in the mood to whip up something "Indian" but don't have the time or inclination to get into spice toasting & grinding.

As far as how to buy & store, our local Costco used to sell McCormick spices in large plastic shaker containers (8" tall x 3" wide) that hold quite a bit.  I used to buy my Oregano, Crushed Red Pepper, etc., that way.  However, Costco hasn't had these large containers in awhile, BUT - little packrat that I am - I saved all those containers & for once - VOILA - I now have perfect containers to house Penzey spices.  The container labels even list the weight of the original ingredients so I automatically know how much to order that will fit in each one.


----------



## pacanis

UB, I don't have to bury the jars out back, do I? 
Leave it to me to buy the squirt bottles anyway 

That was relatively painless. I called and was told that some of the spices with shaker tops come in the 1/2c jars, and others were limited to 1/4c jars, so we went through my order and aside from the salt and peppercorns which I ordered by the lb, all could be had with the 1/2c size jars. So I guess I'm set and will order the bags when I need a refill.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## GB

When you get your order, they usually throw in a little sample of something for free too. Last time I got their sandwich sprinkle. it would have never been something I would have bought on my own, but now that I have tried it I really do like it and plan on getting more.


----------



## pacanis

Yay, free stuff!
I'm looking forward to getting my order.


----------



## GotGarlic

For your next order  , I don't usually buy blends either, but I love their Greek seasoning blend - oregano, garlic and lemon. Yum! So much easier for sprinkling on chicken or pork before grilling than chopping and zesting fresh.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> For your next order  , I don't usually buy blends either, but I love their Greek seasoning blend - oregano, garlic and lemon. Yum! So much easier for sprinkling on chicken or pork before grilling than chopping and zesting fresh.


 
What's chopping and zesting fresh? 


Thanks, I'll create an account and stick that in my shopping cart for next time.


----------



## LadyCook61

pacanis said:


> What's chopping and zesting fresh?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll create an account and stick that in my shopping cart for next time.


 
Did you know they have a store in Pittsburgh?  I wish they were close to me .


----------



## pacanis

Yes. The woman who took my order asked me if I was close to Pgh because they had a store there.
Being a Browns fan, I said too close


----------



## Billdolfski

Complete fan of Penzey's, myself.


----------



## Robt

Penzeys is tops for quality.  They have dropped a favorite of mine which was ground Turkish Bay leaves. Speaking of which the Whole Turkish Bay leaves themselves are unbelievable.

I love their peppers.  I use a fair bit of white pepper and their Malasian white Sarawak is better than any I have found from any other source.

We have a lot of ethnic stores here but I find that Penzeys has better quality.

For years , as an example, I used white peppercorns from the Asian groceries here.  Then I found the above white from Penzeys. There really isn't a way for me to describe the difference.

Someone commented on the Cooks Illustrated comparison of peppers.  Yes they really liked Penzeys tellicherry but as is typical of their testing, only tellicherry was tested and then only from east coast centric brands.  They really don't seem to know that some of us Americans actually live west of the Mississippi.  I shouldn't pick on them, they actually do good work, although perhaps geographically challanged.

We can't have a Penzeys here in Seattle so I drive to Portland from time to time and visit theirs.  Between 400 miles of gas and theusual $100+ I spend there I am not sure I can comment on the cheap prices.  We do have a top quality spice house here in Seattle called World and I still buy from Penzeys, go figure.


----------



## pacanis

I just got my order in today. Everything smelled great, especially the smoked paprika, but the powdered garlic did not have much of a smell...
Sure _tastes_ like fresh garlic though (lol).


----------



## justplainbill

Hope you enjoy your goodies. Sometimes it pays to buy coarser cuts / grinds of some of Penzey's stuff because it keeps somewhat better. To get more mileage out of some of their stuff you can work it over in a mortar & pestle. I do that with dehydrated garlic, sage, rosemary, etc. The stuff that I finely powder seems to stick better to things like pork butt being prepared for roasting and to impart more flavor in salad dressing mixes. Hope you find the Penzey catalog makes interesting reading.


----------



## Grillncook

I started using Penzey's spices exclusively in the early summer and I'm sold. I love their adobo in guacamole, just a teaspoon and it takes it to another level. Vietnam Cassia Cinnamon is outstanding, just a 1/4 of a teaspoon in pancake batter and they can't be beat. Their salad dressing blends are outstanding and we love their horseradish sauce mix. I usually mix up a batch when I grill ribeyes and we lick the bowl clean. I've started looking for recipes that I can use their spices in. Try the recipes in the catalog, I've haven't tried a bad one yet.  We routinely drive 200 miles round trip to go to one of their sticks and bricks stores.


----------



## Adillo303

Has anyone ever used "The Spice House"? I just found out about Penzy's through this thread wand will try them. I had been using spice house and was hoping for a comparason.

AC


----------



## justplainbill

Adillo303 said:


> Has anyone ever used "The Spice House"? I just found out about Penzy's through this thread wand will try them. I had been using spice house and was hoping for a comparason.
> 
> AC


If you're into Saffron, it would be interesting to hear your opinion about Penzey's as compared to Spice House's.


----------



## GB

Grillncook said:


> I love their adobo in guacamole, just a teaspoon and it takes it to another level.


I do the same thing with my guac. People love it, but can not put their finger on what is different about mine.


----------



## PytnPlace

I've tried The Spice House.  I believe it's run by Bill Penzey's Sister Pam.  If I'm not mistaken it's the original Penzey Spice Co.  From what I understand, Bill went off to start his own spice company.  It's a smaller company, much smaller.   I have ordered from them but not for some years now.


----------



## GB

I have heard of the Spice House, but never used them myself. The things I have heard have been good.


----------



## jennyema

Adillo303 said:


> Has anyone ever used "The Spice House"? I just found out about Penzy's through this thread wand will try them. I had been using spice house and was hoping for a comparason.
> 
> AC


 

Yes.  I go there with my mom when I am in Chicago.

I find them very similar.  They are run by the same family as Penzey's.


----------



## Essiebunny

The original Spice House is located in Milwaukee, WI on 3rd Street. It was started by Bill and Pam's parents a long time ago. Actually, the present store is across the street from the first, but still on 3rd Street. Some time ago, the parents moved the short distance across the street. I believe the parents still own a small place in Brookfield, but I'm not sure.

We started shopping at The Spice House about 30 years ago. We drove up from Illinois a couple time a year to do this. 

The daughter, Pam and her husband, own The Spice House stores and Bill, the son, owns Penzey's. I see really no significant difference in the products other than  one may have some blends that are unique to it. 

I have always found the spices to be of the best quality and the staffs to be very knowlegable.


----------



## Claire

I'm happy to see so many more positives than negatives here.  I don't think I've ever mail ordered from them, but when we go to Madison, we always stop there.  In the stores you can actually smell and sample the spices, which is a lot of fun.  This summer a guest mail-ordered a package as a hostess gift for me, and the presentation was to die for.  The jars of spices were packed in bay leaves and whole nutmegs.  It was beautiful.  Plus almost all of it was delicious.  Plus one of the spices was called "Galena Street spice rub."  I always buy my family food from the tri-state area, and this will be a welcome addition to the food package.

Oh, by "almost all" I meant that the only thing inedible in the packaging was the cardboard box!  All the spices were yummy.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Yes - their gift packages are lovely.  All those bay leaves & cinnamon sticks &/or nutmegs!! 
I've sent several Penzey gifts & they've always been very well received.


----------



## pacanis

I just placed another order with them, my second. There were a few more things I wanted to pick up as I transition to their spices. Very fast delivery via mail and I got another comp spice to try out. Man.... just opening the box..... You know the smell I'm talking about. Nice. 
I also got a gift card for my sister. It came with a large envelope with a print on it and one of their catalogs inside, plus a catalog for me. Yeah, I like Penzeys. Nice mail order store.


----------



## justplainbill

Glad you're satisfied.  Hope you'll try the different varieties of many of their spices.


----------



## pacanis

justplainbill said:


> Glad you're satisfied. Hope you'll try the different varieties of many of their spices.


 
Well, I've got a bottle of curry powder sitting in my cupboard for the first time (that I ordered) and a bottle of Turkish spice (that they gave me)


----------



## justplainbill

pacanis said:


> Well, I've got a bottle of curry powder sitting in my cupboard for the first time (that I ordered) and a bottle of Turkish spice (that they gave me)


I meant more like the different varieties of the same spice eg Indonesian Korintje versus Ceylon Cinnamon or their natural high fat cocoa versus their Dutch process.  Hagan Daz vanilla ice cream with stewed strawberries topped with the natural high fat cocoa powder makes a tasty treat.


----------



## pacanis

Are you allowed to mention ice cream this early in the morning?


----------



## GB

pacanis said:


> I just placed another order with them, my second. There were a few more things I wanted to pick up as I transition to their spices. Very fast delivery via mail and I got another comp spice to try out. Man.... just opening the box..... You know the smell I'm talking about. Nice.
> I also got a gift card for my sister. It came with a large envelope with a print on it and one of their catalogs inside, plus a catalog for me. Yeah, I like Penzeys. Nice mail order store.


So what did you purchasein this order?


----------



## pacanis

GB said:


> So what did you purchasein this order?


 
Curry powder (now I need to find that recipe that required it ), chili powder, as the chili powder I had been using seems to have lost its zing, I'll be trying theirs out this upcoming week in some chili, and that gift card. Nothing extravagant or in quantity as I'm still using up my old spices. They'll get used up quickly in rubs where they are combined with several other spices, but I find myself reaching for the Penzeys' spices that I already have quite a bit. Opening up their granulated garlic is like smelling fresh, but you already know that


----------



## GB

Did you get the mild, med, or hot chili powder? You will love that stuff. It is amazing. I could almost just eat it by the spoonful.


----------



## pacanis

Good question. I'll have to look.
Knowing me, I probably got whatever sounded closest to "regular" chili powder, so I can do a fair comparison.


----------



## justplainbill

*2008 Penzeys Order*

And the government is worried about deflation?
My 2008 order, listed below, completes or replenishes my inventory of most of what Penzeys offers:


----------



## PieSusan

I love Penzey's. We have a wonderful relatively new store. I recently bought a pound of poppy seeds--excellent quality for $7.50. They do not grind them--luckily I have a poppy seed mill but I was so happy with them.

I also have bought cocoa and different cinnamons, whole nutmeg.

I also have bought Middle Eastern Za-atar.

I love their stuff. I can't wait to use up my Hungarian paprika to see whether I like Penzey's better.


----------

